

Nick DiUlio: What economists are learning from cyber economies - cwan
http://www.thebigmoney.com/articles/0s-1s-and-s/2010/03/08/forget-invisible-hand

======
inboulder
Cute, paper generating, but probably fruitless. Even large real economies are
poor models for each-other, and second life et all have more in common with
flea markets than they do the complexity of modern macro econ.

